# ser/estar la primera



## José1969

Cuando una persona llega a una tienda y dice:
Hoy soy o estoy la primera.
?Qué sería correcto?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
cuando una persona llega a una tienda pregunta ¿quién es la o el última-o?
te van a decir "soy yo",

y tú, tranquilamente, esperas tu turno, y además contestas al siguiente que preguntará lo mismo, ¿quién es la-el última-o? soy yo, etc...

así se hace la compra en mi barrio...


----------



## Alundra

De acuerdo con ena....

Cuando entras a la tienda no preguntas quién es la primera, sino quién es la última:

¿Quién es el último?

Alundra.


----------



## Dandee

José1969 said:
			
		

> Cuando una persona llega a una tienda y dice:
> Hoy soy o estoy la primera.
> ?Qué sería correcto?


 
No se entiende bien lo que quieres preguntar:

¿Es esto?: Entras a la la tienda y te interesa saber si eres la primera en llegar, entonces puedes preguntar de la siguiente forma:

¿Yo soy la primera? . Porque quieres saber si *eres (ser)* la primera.

Si quieres preguntar si *estas (estar) *en el primer lugar puedes preguntar de la siguiente forma:

¿Estoy primera?

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## SpiceMan

Dandee, depende. En España se dice -por ejemplo en una carrera de F1- "Alonso está el primero". Supongo que corresponde que lo respondan los españoles, ya que para nosotros es una forma de hablar completamente extraña.


----------



## Argentum

José1969 said:
			
		

> Cuando una persona llega a una tienda y dice:
> Hoy soy o estoy la primera.
> ?Qué sería correcto?



Puedes usar tanto ser como estar, pero la forma cambia.

Con Ser:

Hola, yo soy la primera.

Con estar:

Hola, yo estoy primero.

Pero es como te han dicho antes, la gente siempre pregunta por quién es el último.
Puede suceder que alguien quiera quitarte el lugar (siempre hay gente astuta por ahí), en ese caso sí puedes decirle: "Disculpe, yo estoy primero".-


----------



## Tape2Tape

Creo que *soy el primero* es como decir _soy el líder_ (el mejor) o que he hecho algo antes de los demás 
(como pisar la luna, encontrar una cura para tal enfermedad etc.) 
y *estoy primero* es en una lista o en una cola, de ir por delante de los demás.

Pero la primera cadena estatal TVE1 solía decir *"Somos la primera"* 
que en el momento yo suponía era un juego de palabras entre *somos la primera y no "la dos" *(no somos TVE2) y *somos los mejores (de calidad).* 

¡Porque no solían encabezar los rankings de programas más vistos!


----------



## Dandee

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Dandee, depende. En España se dice -por ejemplo en una carrera de F1- "Alonso está el primero". Supongo que corresponde que lo respondan los españoles, ya que para nosotros es una forma de hablar completamente extraña.


.

Hola Spice:

*"Alonso está el primero"?? .* No conocía esta forma, creo que no es correcta................, es rarísima. En mi opinión está fuera de la gramática.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## pickypuck

También depende el uso de uno u otro verbo de la preposición. Alonso está el primero EN la clasificación; Alonso es el primero DE la clasificación.

Dandee hay vida hispanohablante más allá del Cono Sur  

¡Olé!


----------



## Jellby

Si dices "está el primero", se incide en que es algo que puede cambiar: está el primero *ahora*, pero en la próxima vuelta o la próxima semana a lo mejor ya no lo estará.


----------



## Dandee

pickypuck said:
			
		

> También depende el uso de uno u otro verbo de la preposición. Alonso está el primero EN la clasificación; Alonso es el primero DE la clasificación.
> 
> Dandee hay vida hispanohablante más allá del Cono Sur
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Insisto, creo ( *CREO* ) que no es correcto gramaticalmente y la gramática es casi como las matemáticas, está bien o está mal. Además la idea es dar una respuesta correcta a José1969, que inició el hilo. 
Si Lazarus quisiera participar sería de gran ayuda.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## pickypuck

Y yo insisto en que crees mal  De todas formas hay dos temas diferentes aquí. Uno el de Alonso y otro el de la tienda. Yo en la tienda diría ¿quién es el último?

¡Olé!


----------



## tatius

Dandee said:
			
		

> Insisto, creo ( *CREO* ) que no es correcto gramaticalmente y la gramática es casi como las matemáticas, está bien o está mal. Además la idea es dar una respuesta correcta a José1969, que inició el hilo.
> Si Lazarus quisiera participar sería de gran ayuda.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.



No veo ningún rastro de agramaticalidad en "Alonso está el primero".

Como dice el DPD de la RAE:

"En general, se usa el verbo estar cuando la característica que se atribuye al sujeto es considerada por el que habla como el resultado de una acción, transformación o cambio, real o supuesto, o se considera como no permanente, vinculada a una situación espacio- -temporal determinada; 

si, por el contrario, la característica que se atribuye al sujeto es considerada inherente a este o estable, o se presenta la cualidad sin más, ajena a toda idea de proceso o cambio, con la única finalidad de incluir al sujeto dentro de una determinada clase de seres, se utiliza normalmente el verbo ser."


Jellby ha dado en el clavo (Post #10).


----------



## Argentum

No estoy seguro... en ese contexto creo que "está el primero" no me suena bien.
Pero lo que me suena mal no es el verbo *"ser"* o *"estar"*, sino el artículo *"el"* después del verbo estar... No se me ocurren ejemplos donde se use así.

Yo creo que el "EL" está mal, me suena muy feo en esa posición, un artículo determinado ahí???... en esa situación??  no sé, para mí la frase correcta es:

*"Alonso está primero"*

y con el verbo ser:

*"Alonso es el primero"*

Habría que buscar las razones gramaticales de esto, pero cada célula hispanohablante de mi cuerpo me dice que no es castellano correcto, voy a ver si puedo encontrar algo al respecto que lo justifique. Pero desde ya no le veo mucha lógica ni utilidad a poner un artículo determinante ahí.


----------



## Dandee

Jellby said:
			
		

> Si dices "está el primero", se incide en que es algo que puede cambiar: está el primero *ahora*, pero en la próxima vuelta o la próxima semana a lo mejor ya no lo estará.


 
Pero ese "el" ¿Es artículo o se trata del pronombre *él *?


----------



## pickypuck

Dandee said:
			
		

> Pero ese "el" ¿Es artículo o se trata del pronombre *él *?


 
En el caso concreto de esa frase es artículo.

¡Olé!


----------



## tatius

Es artículo (benditas tildes).

Lo que es curioso es que a todos los que estamos en España nos suena perfectamente y, en cambio, a los que estáis del otro lado del charco os suena a rayos. SpiceMan ya lo sabía...

Estoy el primero (en la lista, en la carrera).

Estoy el último.

Y mis células hispanohablantes están tan contentas... 

Insisto en que creo que así se da una idea de temporalidad, de cambio posible o ya sucedido. ¿Os suena también raro con "el último"?

Quizá no habría que pensar tanto en correción e incorrección sino en lo que se quiere decir al utilizar esta forma.


----------



## Argentum

Sí, me suena raro con "el último" también.

Creo que el error gramatical es el siguiente:

Si alguien dice: *"estoy el último"* ese "último" al ser precedido por el artículo determinante *"el"* es un sustantivo. Entonces: ¿Si alguien está feliz puede decir *"Estoy el feliz" *en vez de *"Estoy feliz"* *? ?*


No sé, sólo estoy analizando teorías, pero díganme:cómo pueden ustedes, estar en un sustantivo sin poner un *"en"* o algo más en medio?

Si me subo al automóvil digo: "Estoy *en *el automóvil" y no "*Estoy el automóvil"*.


----------



## tatius

No hay que confundir el verbo "estar" en su acepción de "encontrarse en un lugar" (estoy en el automóvil) con su sentido atributivo (estoy contento, estoy gordo, etc.).

Estoy pensando que quizá cuando decimos "estoy el último" de hecho confundimos ambas formas y es una mezcla de "ser el último" y "estar en la última posición".

Me estoy liando.


----------



## Alundra

Argentum said:
			
		

> Sí, me suena raro con "el último" también.
> 
> Creo que el error gramatical es el siguiente:
> 
> Si alguien dice: *"estoy el último"* ese "último" al ser precedido por el artículo determinante *"el"* es un sustantivo. Entonces: ¿Si alguien está feliz puede decir *"Estoy el feliz" *en vez de *"Estoy feliz"* *? ?*
> 
> 
> No sé, sólo estoy analizando teorías, pero díganme:cómo pueden ustedes, estar en un sustantivo sin poner un *"en"* o algo más en medio?
> 
> Si me subo al automóvil digo: "Estoy *en *el automóvil" y no "*Estoy el automóvil"*.


 
Me imagino (sólo son suposiciones mías ) que es porque en este caso, se está indicando una posición.

Utilizaría el verbo "ser" si siempre fuese una posición constante:
Soy el primero.
Soy el tercero.
Soy el último.

Es decir, lo soy siempre.
(Si quieren expresar que son siempre los primeros en algo ¿Cómo lo expresan? ¿Soy primero de la clase?) 

Pero como es algo temporal, en este momento llego a la tienda y "estoy en última posicion", o sea "estoy el último".

Con el ejemplo de "soy el feliz" no tengo clara la similitud... es como si yo quiero decir:
"Soy el mejor de la clase" o "soy el peor de la clase"
¿Cómo lo dirías tú? ¿Soy mejor de la clase? ¿Soy peor de la clase?

Creo que son dos cosas totalmente distintas...

En fín, supongo que todas estas elucubraciones mías, las verán de lo más extraño... al menos ya sabemos otra cosa que es diferente a ambos lados del charco.  

Alundra.


----------



## Argentum

Bueno, voy a trar de explicar lo que me parece de la mejor forma que me salga 

 Cuando alguien dice: *"Soy el primero" *es totalmente correcto, porque primero es sustantivo y *"el"* es el artículo determinante del sustantivo.

 Y no, no se puede decir *"soy primero"* en ese caso, ya que cuando hablas de *ser*, se puede ser un sustantivo: soy un perro, soy el perro, soy un gato, soy un hombre, soy el hombre. Por lo que en ese caso siempre vas a usar un sustantivo con su correspondiente artículo. *Puedes ser un sustantivo*, pero no veo cómo puedes *estar* en un sustantivo sin poner nada antes y directamente usar el artículo, como en el caso de *"Esta el primero"*. Eso se usaría en otra frase, como por ejemplo: *"Está el primero de los trabajos que hice ayer en el archivo?"

*Por lo que cuando dicen: "Alonso, está el primero..." a mí me parecería que se se le cortó la pregunta a mitad de camino, como: "Alonso, está el primero de la fila atento?"

 Básicamente y para no liar más  Lo que creo es:

 Lo que tiene en común mi ejemplo de *"Estoy el Feliz"* es que, gramaticalmente, es lo mismo que la frase "estoy el último" *si una es válida la otra debe serlo también.* Porque tanto último, como feliz, son sustantivos en esos casos. Ustedes al decir "Estoy el último" están diciendo que están en un sustantivo, para mí eso no puede estar gramaticalmente bien. Al "Estoy" le tiene que seguir un adjetivo o un verbo creo yo.

 Estoy cansado.
 Estoy feliz.
 Estoy caminando.
 Estoy mal.
 Estoy estudiando.

 Pero no le puedes poner un artículo determinante como "el" a estas palabras, porque lo conviertes entonces en sustantivo.

 Si a lo que se quiere referir es que se está en el último lugar. Se debería decir *"estoy último"* o *"estoy en el último"* o *"estoy al último"* en última instancia. Pero no directamente el *"el"* después del verbo "estar".

 Si lo que vas a decir es que estás en un lugar, es distinto, hay que usar un "en" o algo, pero no directamente el artículo y el sustantivo:

 Estoy en casa.
 Estoy en la casa de Pedro.
 Estoy en un avión.
 Estoy al *(a + el)* principio de una gran aventura.

 Yo gramaticalmente puedo decirles y justificarles la frase *"Estoy último"* desde este punto de vista, pero si último lo hacen sustantivo con el *"el"* sin ponerle nada más... ahí sí que no le encuentro explicación. Una cosa distinta es que sea de uso popular en España, eso es otra cosa, yo también puedo pensar en muchas cosas que los argentinos decimos y no son correctas gramaticalmente. Que se use en España por lo tanto, no lo hace tampoco obligatoriamente correcto según la gramática castellana.

Simplificando: No creo que sea correcto gramaticalmente decir *"estoy el último"* por el simple hecho de que último con artículo *"el"* es sustantivo, es lo mismo que decir "Estoy el medio",

*en vez de decir "estoy en el medio" o "Estoy al medio" como sería correcto.*

 En síntesis creo que la frase "Estoy el último" confunde un sustantivo con un adjetivo, o por cuestiones de economía con el tiempo se perdió el "en" del medio *"Estoy en el último (lugar)"*


----------



## Argentum

Alundra said:
			
		

> Con el ejemplo de "soy el feliz" no tengo clara la similitud... es como si yo quiero decir:
> "Soy el mejor de la clase" o "soy el peor de la clase"
> ¿Cómo lo dirías tú? ¿Soy mejor de la clase? ¿Soy peor de la clase?
> 
> Creo que son dos cosas totalmente distintas...


Yo diría: "Soy *el* mejor de la clase"
Porque claro que son cosas totalmente distintas, y justamente eso quise hacer notar con los ejemplos.

*"Soy el mejor de la clase"*: En este caso mejor no es sustantivo? Adjetivo no es al menos.

*"Soy mejor que tú": *En este caso mejor es un adjetivo, ¿por qué? Porque no tiene artículo determinante "el". Es una cualidad que tienes.

Cuando dicen: *"Estoy el último": ¿*Qué es *el último*? Pues es un sustantivo, nadie puede estar "el último" ya que eso no es una cualidad, no es adjetivo. Tú puedes estar Feliz, pero no estar "el feliz".

Y si dices "el último" o "el primero" te estás refiriendo a *"sustantivos".
*
Creo que la pregunta más clara es ¿Cómo dicen ustedes en España?: *"Estoy el medio de la cancha" o "Estoy en el medio de la cancha"*.??


----------



## tatius

Pero es que el medio de la cancha y yo no somos la misma persona, Argentum, en cambio el último de la fila y yo, sí lo somos.

Por eso insisto en que es una expresión que recoge tanto un valor atributivo (más arriba) como un valor locativo (en una clasificación).


----------



## Alundra

Bueno... yo no soy experta en el tema... así que tampoco voy a discutir algo que no estoy totalmente segura...

Quizás estoy equivocada y no es correcto decir: "Estoy el último".

Mi única lógica es:

"Ser" atribuye al sujeto una cualidad o manera de ser (o posición, etc...)que le corresponde por naturaleza; "estar" le atribuye al sujeto un estado pasajero...

Si es posible decir: 
Soy el último (Siempre he sido, soy y seré el último)
También podré decir: Estoy (en este momento) el último.



Pero como ya digo, no soy experta y es posible que ni siquiera sea correcto, así que dejo la discusión a los que saben más que yo..  y de paso aprendo....

Alundra.


----------



## Argentum

tatius said:
			
		

> Pero es que el medio de la cancha y yo no somos la misma persona, Argentum, en cambio el último de la fila y yo, sí lo somos.
> 
> Por eso insisto en que es una expresión que recoge tanto un valor atributivo (más arriba) como un valor locativo (en una clasificación).



Primero no entiendo muy bien lo que dices, claro que la cancha y tú no son la misma persona... ni lo es tampoco Alonso y el último lugar pues. Eso sí que no lo entiendo. Alonso no Es el último lugar,* se encuentra en él* en la carrera, y tú no eres la cancha, te encuentras en la cancha...


Pero igual... no le veo la diferencia para el ejemplo, si te gusta más utiliza entonces "fila".

Como dicen ustedes:

¿*"Estoy el medio de la fila" o "Estoy en el medio de la fila"*.??


----------



## Alundra

Argentum said:
			
		

> Como dicen ustedes:
> 
> ¿*"Estoy el medio de la fila" o "Estoy en el medio de la fila"*.??


 
Yo creo que ni una cosa ni otra  :

Estoy en medio de la fila.

Alundra.


----------



## tatius

Argentum said:
			
		

> Primero no entiendo muy bien lo que dices, claro que la cancha y tú no son la misma persona... ni lo es tampoco Alonso y el último lugar pues. Eso sí que no lo entiendo. Alonso no Es el último lugar,* se encuentra en él* en la carrera, y tú no eres la cancha, te encuentras en la cancha...



Alonso es el último (atributivo, es decir Alonso y "el último" son lo mismo).

Alonso está en el último lugar (locativo).

Alonso está el último (atributivo y locativo).

¿Me entiendes ahora?


----------



## Argentum

tatius said:
			
		

> Alonso es el último (atributivo, es decir Alonso y "el último" son lo mismo).
> 
> Alonso está en el último lugar (locativo).
> 
> Alonso está el último (atributivo y locativo).
> 
> ¿Me entiendes ahora?


Lo entiendo, pero gramaticalmente lo veo mal, por la misma razón de siempre. Al ponerle "el" a ese *último* es un sustantivo pues, y esto no tiene nada que ver con locativo, atributivo, verbo ser o estar. El tema es el artículo "el" que le ponen.

Analicemos:

Cuando dices *"Yo estoy..."* puedo preguntarte: *¿Dónde estás?* y tú me dirás un lugar, *Estoy en España* por ejemplo o *Estoy en medio de España, en Madrid.* (locativo como dijiste) Y también puedo preguntarte *¿Cómo estás?* y tu me díras,  *Estoy feliz*, o triste (atributivo), pero si dices *Estoy el feliz* no es más atributivo, es una frase incompleta a la que le faltan elementos. No puedes decir "estoy el último" dónde está lo atributivo en eso si último es un sustantivo?. Entonces puedo preguntarte *¿qué estás?* y tu me dirás *"el último?"* No tiene sentido. Y lo repito. Si dicen "el último" es un SUSTANTIVO con un artículo determinante. Eso gramaticalmente es lo mismo que decir *"Estoy el medio"*.

Entonces si es correcto gramaticalmente decir "Estoy el último" es también correcto decir entonces "Estoy el medio" "Estoy el abajo" "Estoy el arriba". 
¿Decís que es correcto esto? Yo creo que no. Y gramaticalmente son la misma cosa.


----------



## Argentum

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo creo que ni una cosa ni otra  :
> 
> Estoy en medio de la fila.
> 
> Alundra.



Bien, entonces estamos de acuerdo en que no puedes decir: *"Estoy el medio de la fila"

*Si no dices "estoy el medio" por qué dices "estoy el último" ?


----------



## Ediroa

Hola,
en España cuando llegas a una tienda dices "soy la primera"

Salu2


----------



## Alundra

Argentum said:
			
		

> Bien, entonces estamos de acuerdo en que no puedes decir: *"Estoy el medio de la fila"*
> 
> Si no dices "estoy el medio" por qué dices "estoy el último" ?


 
En principio, creo que aquí estamos mezclando... pero no lo tengo claro. 

Y como dije en el otro mensaje no soy experta, así que no te voy a rebatir algo que no tengo tan claro como para discutirlo . 

Un saludete.
Alundra.


----------



## Jellby

Argentum said:
			
		

> Si no dices "estoy el medio" por qué dices "estoy el último" ?



"Primero", "último", "tercero"... son adjetivos que se pueden usar como sustantivos refiriendose a la persona o cosa que ocupa dicho lugar, "medio" no.

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que es una construcción gramaticalmente dudosa, quizá nos parece correcta por su uso prácticamente diario...

"Está primero", "está de líder", "está en cabeza", "está ganando", etc. no plantean problemas, pero "está el primero" sería lo mismo que "está el mejor" o "está el campeón", y no suenan igual de correctos en absoluto. Me pregunto si hay alguna "regla" que contemple este uso... He mirado "estar" en el DRAE y en el DPD y no parece haber nada parecido, salvo el uso de "estar" como "ser", que el DRAE dice que es anticuado.


----------



## Alundra

Debido a que no soy experta en el tema y después de darle tantas vueltas, decidí consultar a la RAE para salir definitivamente de dudas, y hoy me dieron esta contestación:


La secuencia _Estoy el primero_ se emplea en la lengua coloquial para indicar que el que habla está situado espacialmente en primer lugar (en una lista, en una fila, etc.); no hay motivos para censurarla:

_«La carrera del cable ya ha comenzado y Cablevisión está el primero en la parrilla de salida» (__Mundo _[Esp.] 15.12.95).

Reciba un cordial saludo.
----
Departamento de Español al día
RAE

Alundra.


----------



## Argentum

Pero eso no es nada nuevo... Eso aquí todos lo sabemos y lo damos por hecho. No hace falta que la RAE me diga que es usada la frase en el lenguaje coloquial, me basta y sobra con la palabra de todos los hablantes nativos que aquí lo han dicho.

La verdad que hubiera esperado de la RAE una explicación gramatical que es la que me interesa escuchar. Lo que dice la RAE es que es usada en el lenguaje coloquial, cosa que aquí nadie niega, o sea, la respuesta de la RAE no aclara mucho aquí.

Todos sabemos ya, que la expresión se usa en España y que es muy común, lo que interesaría escuchar es alguna explicación *lingüística de alguien que maneje bien conceptos gramaticales*. 

Nadie habló de censurar nada acá, *simplemente se habló de si es correcta gramaticalmente*. Por más que no sean gramaticalmente correctos muchos argentinismos los voy a seguir usando en mi *lenguaje coloquial*, aunque creo que no usaría dicho lenguaje coloquial por escrito en una carta formal... el tópico es saber y cuestionar más allá del lenguaje coloquial. No necesito de la RAE para que apruebe mi lenguaje coloquial, de hecho, que se pueda decir "alverja" o "muciégalo" según la RAE, demuestra que este Organismo está muy abierto a aceptar los vulgarismos e incorporarlos. Pero ese no es el tema, que la RAE diga que "Estoy el primero" sea un vulgarismo (lenguaje coloquial) es una cosa. Pero que diga que gramaticalmente es correcto es otra cosa, y me gustaría escuchar razones a ese respecto.


----------



## Dandee

Alundra said:
			
		

> Debido a que no soy experta en el tema y después de darle tantas vueltas, decidí consultar a la RAE para salir definitivamente de dudas, y hoy me dieron esta contestación:
> 
> 
> La secuencia _Estoy el primero_ se emplea en la lengua coloquial para indicar que el que habla está situado espacialmente en primer lugar (en una lista, en una fila, etc.); no hay motivos para censurarla:
> 
> _«La carrera del cable ya ha comenzado y Cablevisión está el primero en la parrilla de salida» (__Mundo _[Esp.] 15.12.95).
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE
> 
> Alundra.


 
Hola Alundra:
Ya sabemos que se usa en España y no sé en que otros países. Yo he hecho varias consultas a la RAE y he obtenido respuestas difusas y ésta que tu presentas también lo parece. 
- *"La secuencia *_*Estoy el** primero*_* se emplea en la lengua* *coloquial".* En la lengua coloquial de que lugares/países?.
- *"no hay motivos para censurarla:"*
¿Qué motivos gramaticales hay para no censurarla?. Porque la duda es gramatical. ¿No?

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Alundra

Bueno, siento que esta consulta haya caído tan mal. Mi intención solo fue la de aclarar algo más y no parece que haya sido así.
Esperemos que alguien con más experiencia en lingüistica arroje algo más de luz.

Mis disculpas.
Alundra.


----------



## Dandee

Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno, siento que esta consulta haya caído tan mal. Mi intención solo fue la de aclarar algo más y no parece que haya sido así.
> Esperemos que alguien con más experiencia en lingüistica arroje algo más de luz.
> 
> Mis disculpas.
> Alundra.


 
No ha lugar!!!!. Por mi parte no acepto disculpas.
Jajajaja,¡Que sensible eres!. No creo que tu consulta haya caído mal a nadie, todo lo contrario, tu interés por llegar al fondo es muy constructivo. ¡Sigue así!.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Argentum

Alundra, por mi parte totalmente de acuerdo con Dandee, al contrario, compartimos un interrogante, y nadie creo, ha tomado a mal tu esfuerzo para aclararlo, sobre el cual, desgraciadamente, ninguno de nosotros los presentes, tiene el conocimiento preciso para aclarar y dejar fuera de dudas.

Lo que sí me molesta un poco, es la falta de profundidad en las respuestas de la RAE, ya que nosotros sólo somos amateurs, pero ellos deberían ser los científicos de la lengua castellana, los conocedores y los expertos, que respondan de esa forma es algo irritante. Si los de la RAE tuvieran la mitad del interés que vos o que tanta gente que visita este foro tiene, otra sería la historia. Pero desgraciadamente, no veo reflejado mucho interés en esas respuestas político-administrativas carentes de fundamentos que da la RAE.


----------



## ed-hipo

acabo de leer todo el hilo y me encantò ! bueno a ver ya es un rollo diferenciar ser y estar para el que aprende español pero parece que también es un lio tremendo para vosotros jiji
yo diria que estar el ultimo es algo como estar pez, osea no es gramaticalmente correcto pero es asi, con la lengua hablada se van quitando cosas por economia porque somos unos tacaños y se acabò jeje
otro motivo puede ser el de la procedencia de la expresion : lenguaje deportista osea periodistas... y os aseguro que en cualquier parte que sea, francia españa o america del sur, los desgraciados no saben escribir pero como todos los leen se cree que lo qu escriben es correcto, y se va usando poco a poco. Ahora hay verbos en francés que han cambiado completamente de sentido y hablar de un modo gramaticalmente o con un vocabulario correcto hace que los demas se crean que no sabes expresarte.
y nada el latin academico fue sustituido por el latin vulgar y las instituciones no pudieron sino resignarse, y decir "bueno es asi que le vamos a hacer..." 
de todos modos : la real academia española : qué sentido tiene? hoydia no tiene porque decidir de lo correcto una antigua institucion peninsular frente a paises nuevos del continente americano, no es sino mantener cierto vinculo colonialista (digamos lo que digamos tambien lo hace francia con paises de africa....) y el adjetivo real tiene sentido para quien tiene un rey digo yo, mero punto de vista....
saludos a mis queridos ciudadanos del mundo, si señor!


----------



## tatius

Jellby said:
			
		

> "Primero", "último", "tercero"... son adjetivos que se pueden usar como sustantivos refiriendose a la persona o cosa que ocupa dicho lugar, "medio" no.




Según una amiga muy muy lista  (filóloga doctorándose en sintaxis), el quid de la cuestión reside aquí: sustantivación. 

El artículo "el" no está mal empleado porque es la marca de sustantivación del adjetivo "primero", que con "el primero" pasa a ser sustantivo. Al igual que el adjetivo "jóvenes" se sustantiva con "los" en "Estábamos sólo los jóvenes".

"Está el primero" lleva elíptica la idea de "en una lista, en una clasificación" y por eso no se utiliza el verbo "ser". 

Os puede sonar a rayos pero esta expresión, gramaticalemente, es correcta. Otra cosa es que el recurso de la sustantivación no sea uno de los recursos más cultos de nuestra lengua, pero se ha dado y se seguirá dando.


----------



## Dandee

tatius said:
			
		

> Según una amiga muy muy lista  (filóloga doctorándose en sintaxis), el quid de la cuestión reside aquí: sustantivación.
> 
> El artículo "el" no está mal empleado porque es la marca de sustantivación del adjetivo "primero", que con "el primero" pasa a ser sustantivo. Al igual que el adjetivo "jóvenes" se sustantiva con "los" en "Estábamos sólo los jóvenes".
> 
> "Está el primero" lleva elíptica la idea de "en una lista, en una clasificación" y por eso no se utiliza el verbo "ser".
> 
> Os puede sonar a rayos pero esta expresión, gramaticalemente, es correcta. Otra cosa es que el recurso de la sustantivación no sea uno de los recursos más cultos de nuestra lengua, pero se ha dado y se seguirá dando.


 
*"Está el primero" lleva elíptica la idea de "en una lista, en una clasificación".* Yo entiendo según esto que el sujeto (ahora sustantivo) "el primero" está en algún lugar, en una lista, en una clasificación, pero no me dice en qué lugar está.

*En el primer lugar esta "el primero" o "el primero" está primero. *Entiendo que el sujeto "el primero" (ahora sustantivo) está en el primer lugar.

Al condicionarlo con el artículo "el" y convertirlo en sustantivo lo desconecta de su calidad ordinal.

*Están los jóvenes* = Los jóvenes (como objeto) están. No tiene nada que ver que estén con su calidad de jóvenes. No son jóvenes porque están.
*Están jóvenes = Son jóvenes*. Está establecida su calidad de juventud por el verbo.

Así lo entiendo yo .
Estoy iguál que antes.

_*Es necesario aclarar que sé muy poco del tema. Sólo es mi interpretación personal.*_

Dandee.


----------



## tatius

Dandee, intento seguirte pero tu 2º párrafo ¡parece un trabalenguas!

Quizá yo no he sido muy clara:

La elipsis aunque rápidamente la asociamos al sujeto elíptico, puede serlo de cualquier parte de la oración. Sustantivo no quiere decir sujeto sino lo que también se llama nombre, cuya función puede ser desde sujeto de la oración hasta CD.

En este caso, "el primero" no es el sujeto sino el atributo. Y cuando digo que "lleva elíptica la idea" lo que quiero decir es que obviamos la parte "en una clasificación" porque se da por entendida.

Es decir la frase completita sería:

Alonso está el primero en la clasificación.

Donde como ves, Alonso es el sujeto y "el primero" funciona como atributo y podemos eliminar "en la clasificación" sin cambiar el significado de la oración.

No varía en absoluto el significado de "primero" por sustantivarlo y añadirle el artículo "el". Por ejemplo, en "el tercero vino a comer" no se pierde su valor ordinal por utilizarlo como sustantivo. Tampoco en nuestro caso.

Espero haber aclarado un poco todo esto.


----------



## tatius

Me falta aclarar que quizá parte del problema es que el uso del verbo "estar" y del verbo "ser" varía considerablemente de España a Hispanoamérica. 

Por ejemplo, vosotros utilizáis muy a menudo "es casado" y en España preferimos la forma "está casado".

Quizá por esta razón os suena mal esta eterna cuestión que a nosotros nos suena tan bien.


----------



## SaraMaskk

¿Que tal "estoy de primero" ó "estoy de último" (en una fila, por ejemplo)?No sé cómo explicarlo gramaticalmente pero en Colombia se utiliza bastante. En estas expresiones el lugar obviamente tiende a variar, no es fijo. De lo contrario, aquí diríamos "soy el primero", es decir, yo y nadie más, nadie me quita mi puesto. 
Lo que creo que José1969 quiere saber es si la primera persona en llegar a la tienda hoy *es* él (o ella), en ese caso sí debe emplearse el verbo ser. Chaito


----------



## la rana

José1969 said:
			
		

> Cuando una persona llega a una tienda y dice:
> Hoy soy o estoy la primera.
> ?Qué sería correcto?


----------



## Argentum

tatius said:
			
		

> Me falta aclarar que quizá parte del problema es que el uso del verbo "estar" y del verbo "ser" varía considerablemente de España a Hispanoamérica.
> 
> Por ejemplo, vosotros utilizáis muy a menudo "es casado" y en España preferimos la forma "está casado".
> 
> Quizá por esta razón os suena mal esta eterna cuestión que a nosotros nos suena tan bien.



¡Muy interesante el aporte! Desgraciadamente ahora no tengo tiempo de compartir todo lo que quisiera de mis cavilaciones en cuanto a la sustantivización. Lo que sí puedo asegurarte, es que no es tan distinto el uso del verbo ser o estar en ese sentido que tú mencionas en Hispanoamérica, yo uso tanto el "es casado" como el "está casado", y no son exactamente lo mismo tampoco, cada uno tiene un matiz propio, una fuerza diferente en la frase.

La sustantivización de un adjetivo es una cosa, y me gustaría mucho escuchar alguna explicación gramatical de tu amiga, pues es muy interesante su enfrentamiento de la cuestión que acá tratamos, pero ten en cuenta, que de ser así lo de la sustantivización, sería totalmente válido también gramaticalmente, decir *"Alonso está el campeón"* o *"Alonso está el feliz"* ambas son sustantivizaciones, y si hablamos de gramática, aún de no usarse estas expresiones en la lengua coloquial, serían posiblemente válidas también, lo que sinceramente a mí, no me parece.

No me queda muy claro lo siguiente de tu explicación:

"En este caso, "el primero" no es el sujeto sino el atributo. Y cuando digo que "lleva elíptica la idea" lo que quiero decir es que obviamos la parte "en una clasificación" porque se da por entendida."

Exactamente como dices, "el primero" no es sujeto en ese caso, es un *atributo*, pero la contradicción justamente que vengo desde el principio cuestionando, es que es un *sustantivo*. Entonces das un atributo a algo, usando un sustantivo, ¿podrías citarme algunos otros ejemplos de esto? O tu amiga filóloga tal vez tenga más claro que nosotros, a mí sinceramente a esta hora no se me ocurren ejemplos, aportaré alguno si se me revela. Pero repito, explicaciones gramaticales, *nadie cuestiona el uso coloquial ni nadie te niega que se den por entendido ciertas cosas en la frase*, hablemos gramaticalmente, porque el hecho de que todos den por entendido que sea en una clasificación no tiene nada que ver con que sea válida gramaticalmente el uso de un sustantivo por un adjetivo en esa frase.

No entiendo bien tampoco lo de "lleva elíptica la idea", no estoy familiarizado con ese concepto gramatical, soy medio bruto en esto y para mí elíptica me hace acordar mucho a geometría pero no a gramática, me gustaría seas un poco más específica de ser posible, pues no acabo de entenderlo muy bien. Porque si "Alonso está el primero" lleva elíptica la idea de la clasificación, el "Alonso está el campeón" tambien lleva la idea elíptica de que es el campeón, pero gramaticalmente me parece como una frase no correcta, a pesar de que se dé por entendido que Alonso es el campeón, que se entienda lo que dice, no la hace válida tampoco (gramaticalmente).

Pero creo que hemos llegado al quid de la cuestión, desde el principio lo que me pareció raro en vuestra frase fue el artículo "el" y no el verbo ser o estar.

Una pregunta: en algún libro, manual de la escuela, novelas, etc, ¿han visto este tipo de sustantivización? Por ejemplo: "La liebre está *la primera* después del conejo, porque fue más astuta" O si llevamos un poco más lejos esto de la sustantivización podríamos decir: "Porque la liebre fue más *la  astuta*". ¿Aparece este uso por ejemplo en los periódicos o en los diarios? 

¿O es que esta sustantivización, con el *significado elíptico* que mencionas... se da sólo en el caso de que se hable de una clasificación en una carrera o puesto en una fila?

Es muy interesante charlar estos conceptos gramaticales, y al menos para mí de mucha utilidad, perdonen si por ahí digo "boludeces" como decimos acá. Pero, de existir, realmente me cuesta entender este concepto gramatical de usar el sustantivo con significación elíptica "el primero" por el adjetivo "primero". Soy duro de cabeza tal vez, pero aún no le veo la causa gramatical fuera de su uso coloquial fuertemente extendido.


----------



## Dandee

Argentum said:
			
		

> No entiendo bien tampoco lo de "lleva elíptica la idea"


 
Hola Argentum:
Yo entiendo que elíptico en sentido gramatical es que se suprimen ciertas palabras que se hacen innecesarias porque se sobre entiende la idea fundamental, en este caso de "ordinalidad". El problema, según mi apreciación es que para lo que ellos es sobre entendido, para nosotros no, porque sencillamente el artículo antepuesto produce, para nosotros, la pérdida de lógica gramatical y por consiguiente de sentido, que por lo que dice Tatius, los tiene..

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## tatius

Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola Argentum:
> Yo entiendo que elíptico en sentido gramatical es que se suprimen ciertas palabras que se hacen innecesarias porque se sobre entiende la idea fundamental, en este caso de "ordinalidad". El problema, según mi apreciación es que para lo que ellos es sobre entendido, para nosotros no, porque sencillamente el artículo antepuesto produce, para nosotros, la pérdida de lógica gramatical y por consiguiente de sentido, que por lo que dice Tatius, los tiene..



¡Sí! Es una referencia que nosotros captamos pero vosotros no, porque esta estructura aquí se usa y allí no. No hay más.



			
				Argentum said:
			
		

> No entiendo bien tampoco lo de "lleva elíptica la idea", no estoy familiarizado con ese concepto gramatical



Retomo esto porque ha sido error mío utilizar "elíptico" (toda una pedantería pero a la que te acostumbran a lo largo de mis estudios) en lugar de *se sobreentiende*, simplemente. Es decir que aunque no aparezca una parte de la oración, el contexto te da la clave. Por ejemplo: "Pásame las llaves que están encima", he omitido "encima _de la mesa_" porque por el contexto se sobreentiende. Lo mismo sucede con "Alonso está el primero _en la clasificación_".



			
				Argentum said:
			
		

> Entonces das un atributo a algo, usando un sustantivo, ¿podrías citarme algunos otros ejemplos de esto?



El sustantivo puede tener función de atributo, claro. Te doy algunos ejemplos:

- Zapatero es el presidente. (el presidente, sustantivo con función de atributo)
- Esta planta es una hortensia.
- Esa niña es la mejor.
- Alonso está el primero. 



			
				Argentum said:
			
		

> de ser así lo de la sustantivización, sería totalmente válido también gramaticalmente, decir *"Alonso está el campeón"* o *"Alonso está el feliz"*



Claro que la sustantivación no puedes crearla tú libremente, sino que va imponiéndose por el uso. Nadie duda que los adjetivos "jóvenes" o "viejitos" son adjetivos que se han sustantivado (los jóvenes, los viejitos), lo mismo sucede con "el mejor", "el primero", "los altos", "el último", "el tercero", "el azul", "lo malo", etc. Es su uso lo que crea su existencia y su corrección gramatical.



			
				Argentum said:
			
		

> ¿O es que esta sustantivización, con el *significado elíptico* que mencionas... se da sólo en el caso de que se hable de una clasificación en una carrera o puesto en una fila?



En este caso, sí.



			
				Argentum said:
			
		

> explicaciones gramaticales, *nadie cuestiona el uso coloquial ni nadie te niega que se den por entendido ciertas cosas en la frase*, hablemos gramaticalmente



Aquí te equivocas... La gramaticalidad viene marcada por el uso y no al revés. Primero hablamos y luego viene la RAE que "limpia, fija y da esplendor" y los gramáticos, que sólo trabajan sobre lo que nosotros decimos: las reglas vienen del uso. La norma se establece a partir del uso más común. Por esto no me extraña que la Academia española no vea problemas con esta (puñetera) construcción pero que quizá la argentina sí los vea. ¿Sabéis si tienen ya las Academias americanas la suficiente independencia como para crear sus propias normas de acuerdo al uso de su país aunque contradigan a la española?  



			
				Argentum said:
			
		

> yo uso tanto el "es casado" como el "está casado", y no son exactamente lo mismo tampoco, cada uno tiene un matiz propio, una fuerza diferente en la frase.



Lo mismo sucede con "Alonso está el primero" y "Alonso es el primero" para nosotros marca un matiz: "es el primero" es parte de la identidad de Alonso, inamovible, rotundo (igual que Agustina es casada); en cambio "está el primero" es una clasificación, es momentáneo, estamos calificando a Alonso pero es algo que puede cambiar en cualquier momento (Agustina está casada).



			
				Argentum said:
			
		

> ¿Aparece este uso por ejemplo en los periódicos o en los diarios?



Pues como por ahora sigo durmiendo bien, no creo que vaya a buscar ejemplos en una hemeroteca. Pero precisamente los periódicos no son el _summum _de la corrección gramatical.

Nunca he dedicado tanto tiempo a una frase de cuatro palabras... Creo que dejaré de utilizar esta expresión por indigestión.

Saludillos.


----------



## Argentum

tatius said:
			
		

> ¡Sí! Es una referencia que nosotros captamos pero vosotros no, porque esta estructura aquí se usa y allí no.No hay más.


Creo que deberíamos tratar de ser más prácticos, ya que siempre damos vueltas alrededor de lo mismo, en este caso quiero ser claro de que yo al menos, no estoy discutiendo que la frase se entienda o no, que den por hecho o no, discuto que no es correcta gramaticalmente, que es de uso puramente coloquial. ¿Por qué? Porque gramaticalmente lo que dices no es coherente con el resto del sistema, si pasas a leer tus ejemplos, te das cuenta de que hablas igual que yo, excepto en el caso de la famosa frase de "Alonso está el primero" pero si te fijas, excepto ese caso, hablamos igual, tú misma no puedes aplicar la regla de "Alonso está el primero" a otras frases gramaticalmente idénticas, y eso hace que no sea correcto gramaticalmente, que las lenguas cambien y que el uso dé lugar a nuevas reglas es otra cosa, porque para eso hace falta *coherencia*, el día que sea gramaticalmente correcto decir: *Alonso está el primero,* también será gramaticalmente correcto decir: *Zapatero está el Presidente.* Pero no es así, lo que hace a esta famosa frase de uso puramente coloquial, al menos en el presente. Que los usos vulgares cambien las lenguas no significa que la gramática esté subordinada a todo uso vulgar. Nadie te niega que es como dices, el mismo español desciende del latín vulgarizado, pero para llegar a ser eso el castellano ha implementado un sistema *gramatical propio, independiente y coherente. *Si me dijeras que usas tanto: "Alonso está el primero" como "Zapatero está el Presidente" bien, pero a tí misma te suena mal, si no sólo mira tus ejemplos, en los cuales muy acertadamente usaste el verbo SER en todos los casos, excepto en el caso de Alonso... ¿por qué lo hiciste? Porque tú puedes SER un sustantivo, pero no puedes usar el verbo ESTAR de esa forma:




			
				tatius said:
			
		

> - Zapatero es el presidente. (el presidente, sustantivo con función de atributo)


¿Y cómo lo dirías con el verbo estar? Yo diría creo: "Zapatero está de Presidente" pero jamás diría: "Zapatero está el Presidente"



			
				tatius said:
			
		

> - Esta planta es una hortensia.


¿La planta está la hortensia? No, pues la planta ES una hortensia.



			
				tatius said:
			
		

> - Esa niña es la mejor.


¿Esa niña está la mejor? (me suena mal)



			
				tatius said:
			
		

> - Alonso está el primero.


¿Esta frase no la ves idéntica a las otras incorrectas que he dado? Te suena correcta por su uso, pero si las comparas con las otras son lo mismo, sustantivización de un adjetivo y usas el verbo estar de la misma forma que el verbo ser...

Yo puedo ser un sustantivo, yo puedo ser el presidente, la planta puede ser una hortensia, la niña puede ser la mejor, pero con el verbo estar no es lo mismo, tienes que cambiar la estructura, y todos hablamos así, salvo en esta excepción de Alonso, olvídate por un segundo de que la frase la has escuchado un millón de veces y trata de analizarla como si no supieras español. ¿Cómo le explicas a alguien que aprende castellano que no puede decir "Alonso está el campeón" pero que sí puede decir "Alonso está el primero"? Le podrás decir que es un uso popular, pero no le vas a poder dar ninguna regla gramatical que justifique esta excepción, ¿y sabes por qué? Porque no existe, porque es uso coloquial y punto. No entiendo por qué luchan tanto por no asumir que esta frase es solamente de uso coloquial, yo no necesito que la RAE o un profesor de Literatura me apruebe mi lenguaje coloquial, lo uso con orgullo.




			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Aquí te equivocas... La gramaticalidad viene marcada por el uso y no al revés. Primero hablamos y luego viene la RAE que "limpia, fija y da esplendor" y los gramáticos, que sólo trabajan sobre lo que nosotros decimos: las reglas vienen del uso. La norma se establece a partir del uso más común. Por esto no me extraña que la Academia española no vea problemas con esta (puñetera) construcción pero que quizá la argentina sí los vea. ¿Sabéis si tienen ya las Academias americanas la suficiente independencia como para crear sus propias normas de acuerdo al uso de su país aunque contradigan a la española?


Como antes dije, esto no puede formar parte de la gramática actual castellana porque no es coherente con el sistema gramatical existente, no puedes generalizar ninguna regla. Sí, la real academia española no ve ningún problema con esta frase, y yo tampoco (coloquialmente), pero si te fijas en lo que la RAE te responde, verás que te dicen solamente que es de uso coloquial, pero no habla de gramática, la RAE no se limita a la gramática, tiene un espectro mucho más amplio, acepta los usos locales y punto. Aquí se te discute si es correcta con el sistema gramatical existente, tal vez en 200 años todos diremos "Estoy el feliz" o "Estoy el campeón", ahí si te creeré que decir "Alonso está el primero" es correcto gramaticalmente, pues el uso habría cambiado la gramática. Hoy por hoy, sólo puedes decirme que su uso es coloquial y que no hay por qué censurarla, como bien dice la RAE y no le discuto. Pero hablando de gramática, yo no le veo la vuelta por más que lo intente, y tenéis que asumir, que vosotros tampoco, usádlo orgullosamente y punto, es su uso también.




			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Lo mismo sucede con "Alonso está el primero" y "Alonso es el primero" para nosotros marca un matiz: "es el primero" es parte de la identidad de Alonso, inamovible, rotundo (igual que Agustina es casada); en cambio "está el primero" es una clasificación, es momentáneo, estamos calificando a Alonso pero es algo que puede cambiar en cualquier momento (Agustina está casada).


Bueno, me estás explicando la diferencia entre el verbo SER y ESTAR. No tiene nada que ver con el tema que discutimos, como dije desde el principio la incoherencia no la veo en el verbo, la veo en el artículo determinante "EL" y la ausencia de otra palabra como "en":

"Alonso está *en* el primero" (lugar). Lo cual sería correcto, pero "Alonso está el primero" es una frase incorrecta gramaticalmente y lo ves porque es incoherente si tratas de aplicar el mismo uso a otros adjetivos:

Por ejemplo yo diría:

El cielo está rojo.
El niño está pálido.

Como verás en estos ejemplos, usas el adjetivo luego del verbo ESTAR. Pero si le pones un artículo, todo se desmorona:

El cielo está el rojo.
El niño está el pálido.

Estos ejemplos te suenan mal, pero te suena bien "Alonso está el primero", y gramaticalmente es lo mismo, es una sustantivización como dices. Y repito, no hablo de su uso coloquial, el cual no discuto, hablemos de coherencia gramatical, que a pesar de los usos, existe. Que lo usos vulgares de hoy den lugar a la gramática del mañana es otra cosa, pero los nuevos valores gramaticales serán coherentes consigo mismos, de hecho, es el mismo proceso que originó las lenguas actuales y el por qué se dividieron del latín las lenguas romances como el francés, el italiano y el español.




			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Pues como por ahora sigo durmiendo bien, no creo que vaya a buscar ejemplos en una hemeroteca. Pero precisamente los periódicos no son el _summum _de la corrección gramatical.


Pero sí son un buen ejemplo de los usos populares de la región creo yo. Y lo que buscaba con la pregunta es ver hasta qué punto usaban los sustantivos así. Y si en España puede leerse esto en la escuela, en algún manual o cuento para niños por ejemplo.


----------



## ordequin

Disiento con Dandee, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Pickypuck y Tatius.
"Alonso está el primero" es una frase que podrían decir millones de Españoles, y que de hecho han dicho.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## tatius

Argentum, a veces me parece que te enfadas... espero que sea sólo impresión mía. 

He intentado explicar la presencia del artículo: sustantivación.

He intentado explicar la presencia del verbo estar: posible cambio.

He intentado explicar que está implícita la idea de una clasificación.



Otros ejemplos que reunen estas tres características (no sirve de nada buscar ejemplos donde no se den estas tres características):

- Alonso está el primero (en la clasificación) pero Schumacher le pisa los talones.

- Felipe está el tercero (en la fila): seguro que nos consigue las entradas para el concierto.

- Pero si el libro está el primero (en la columna de libros), ¿por qué no lo has encontrado?

- Marisa está la última (en la parrilla de salida), pero creo que conseguirá adelantar al resto y ponerse la primera.


----------



## Argentum

tatius said:
			
		

> He intentado explicar la presencia del artículo: sustantivación.


La presencia del artículo y la sustantivización no son un problema, por ejemplo: "Alonso está en el primero" usa una sustantivización, ya que con adjetivo sería "Alonso está primero" y no me suenan mal ninguna de las dos, el problema no es el uso del sustantivo para expresar su posición, el problema es que ponen "el último" inmediatamente después del verbo estar.



			
				tatius said:
			
		

> He intentado explicar la presencia del verbo estar: posible cambio.


No hace falta que expliques la presencia del verbo estar, esto no tiene nada que ver con eso, el verbo estar tampoco es cuestionado, y si lees mi primer post acerca del tema, digo esto en las primeras palabras que escribí, en la segunda línea. (mensaje 14)



			
				tatius said:
			
		

> He intentado explicar que está implícita la idea de una clasificación.


Que lleve implícita la idea de una clasificación es otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver con lo que digo hace a la frase una construcción gramaticalmente incompleta o errónea.





			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Otros ejemplos que reunen estas tres características (no sirve de nada buscar ejemplos donde no se den estas tres características):
> 
> - Alonso está el primero (en la clasificación) pero Schumacher le pisa los talones.
> 
> - Felipe está el tercero (en la fila): seguro que nos consigue las entradas para el concierto.
> 
> - Pero si el libro está el primero (en la columna de libros), ¿por qué no lo has encontrado?
> 
> - Marisa está la última (en la parrilla de salida), pero creo que conseguirá adelantar al resto y ponerse la primera.



Está claro que usan esta forma con primero, segundo, tercero, cuarto, quinto, sexto, séptimo, octavo, noveno, etc, etc último. No hace falta que me cites más ejemplos, lo que me gustaría es que me respondas a algunas de las razones que he escrito en mi post anterior.

No, no estoy enojado, solamente no encuentro contexto adecuado para una sonrisa, pero en este caso sí: .-

Saludos desde Argentia, y cuando pase por Iberia os invito a todos unas cervezas, que después de todo esto, ¡están más que merecidas!


----------



## Pumpkin72

Creo que Argentum tiene razón en sus argumentos (y en su desesperación por hacerse entender ). Me parece un caso claro de habla coloquial incorrecta y extendidísima aquí.

No pasa nada por reconocerlo, lo seguiremos diciendo y lo seguiremos oyendo, sólo es importante saber, igual que con otras tantas incorrecciones cometidas en cualquier parte, que lo es.

Como se suele decir, _al César lo que es del César_ 

Saludos.


----------



## Lore bat

Pues yo creo Tatius se ha explicado bien y lo ha dejado bastante claro.

Hay cosas que a mí me suenan fatal y creo que están mal dichas, pero ¡¡¡sorpresa!!! resulta que están bien.   Es cuestion de (saber) aceptarlo.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Lore bat said:
			
		

> Hay cosas que a mí me suenan fatal y creo que están mal dichas, pero ¡¡¡sorpresa!!! resulta que están bien.


Detrás de lo cual habrá un razón gramatical, no una colección de ejemplos que todos hemos oído. La costumbre no lo hace correcto, es la gramática.

La única forma de que "Fulano está el primero" sea correcto es que un verbo copulativo como "estar" admita un complemento predicativo, pero no creo que tal cosa sea posible, o al menos no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lore bat

Ha sido bastante más que una colección de ejemplos...  

Lo que pasa es que vienen bien para enterder la explicación que, por cierto, el que sea más extensa no la hace correcta.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Lore bat said:
			
		

> Ha sido bastante más que una colección de ejemplos...


En realidad, no. 

No se podría enunciar una regla que cubriera ese caso y a la vez no permitiera flagrantes incorrecciones. Y tampoco podempos crear una regla específica de la semántica de las listas ordenadas o clasificaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Dandee

ordequin said:
			
		

> Disiento con Dandee, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Pickypuck y Tatius.
> "Alonso está el primero" es una frase que podrían decir millones de Españoles, y que de hecho han dicho.
> Un saludo para todos.


 
¡No sé en que disientes conmigo!. Si estamos completamente de acuerdo. Es más,"Alonso está el primero" es una frase que podrían, pueden, dicen y segúramente seguirán diciendo millones de españoles. 

Pero el tema no es ese.

Como dice una canción Argentina: *"¡Cómo fue que no lo viste!, ¿Que estrella estabas mirandooooooooooo !!"*

Saludos .
Dandee.


----------



## th0t

acá también se dice "estoy al último"


----------



## tatius

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Creo que Argentum tiene razón en sus argumentos (y en su desesperación por hacerse entender ). Me parece un caso claro de habla coloquial incorrecta y extendidísima aquí.



¡Oh!... ¡Traidor!

Argentum, las cervezas en cuanto vengas, quizá es más fácil hablarlo que escribir sobre esto intermitentemente.

A ver... Quiero dejar algo claro. Argentum, te sigo perfectamente: no ves en el español ninguna estructura similar a esta, parece que no se adapta al paradigma del español. Tus razones las suelo entender y, salvo algún amago de retórica sofista, me parecen interesantes tus planteamientos.

Dicho esto, me parece que yo intento entender por qué lo considero correcto porque, sinceramente (no es obcecación), no veo incompatibilidades ni semánticas ni sintácticas. Lo único que podemos hacer es dar nuestro punto de vista sobre esta estructura que, créeme (estudio Filología Hispánica), podría enfrentar incluso a sabios profesores. La gramática puede ser normativa (reglas de ortografía, p.ej.) pero también puede ser descriptiva y no limitarse a censurar siguiendo reglas dogmáticas y muchas veces impuestas por el uso elitista y excluyente del norte de España. Se consigue así entender la dimensión real del idioma. Con todo esto lo que quiero es aclarar que nuestros planteamientos son distintos: yo busco entenderla y tú buscas censurarla. No encontraremos ninguna norma gramatical que nos dé la razón ni a ti, ni por supuesto a mí. Sólo opiniones al respecto.


----------



## tatius

Dejando esto claro, sigo con mi razonamiento para intentar justificar (y validar) esta forma. Nos das ejemplos de esta misma estructura pero con adjetivos calificativos y no numerales (*Carmen está la mejor; *Felipe está el joven). Así le pides peras al olmo.

Esta estructura sólo funciona, al parecer, con los adjetivos numerales ordinales porque son los únicos adjetivos que tienen un cierto valor locativo (ordenan elementos dentro de una serie: primero, segundo, tercero... último). No es casualidad que el verbo "estar" (a diferencia del verbo "ser") tenga dos valores: tanto atributivo (como en "Felipe está cansado", y en nuestro caso: Alonso es el primero = Alonso está el primero), como para indicar que el sujeto se encuentra en una cierta posición, un lugar espacial determinado (como en "Felipe está arriba", y en nuestro caso: Alonso está primero = Alonso está el primero). Así que vuelvo a lo que pensé en un principio: esta forma encierra tanto un valor atributivo, como uno locativo. Claro que es coloquial, es un cruce entre las dos formas ("Alonso es el primero" y "Alonso está primero") que transmite una idea de calificación de Alonso junto con una descripción de su situación espacial.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Vale, pues un ejemplo más parecido:

Está el próximo.
Es el próximo.

Intuyo que, una vez más, aquí usamos (también) la primera a pesar de que la segunda es la correcta.

Firmado: El traidor


----------



## tatius

Gracias, Pumpkin, es cierto: también podríamos utilizar ese ejemplo que das. También los adjetivos adverbiales como en "está el próximo" "está el siguiente" tienen un valor locativo y por eso funcionan en este tipo de estructura.


----------



## ordequin

Dandee said:
			
		

> ¡No sé en que disientes conmigo!. Si estamos completamente de acuerdo.
> Como dice una canción Argentina: *"¡Cómo fue que no lo viste!, ¿Que estrella estabas mirandooooooooooo !!"*
> Dandee, ¡cómo me he reido! Graciosísimo tu comentario. Lo que pasa es que este hilo se está convirtiendo en un supermegahilo! Me estoy perdiendo un poco con vuestras disquisiciones técnicas. Y como suelo unirme al foro muy tarde por la noche, no podía ser más explícita por estado de
> depauperación energetica.
> Sólo puedo decir ¡qué gane el mejor!  o  ¡qué le sea dada la razón al que la tenga!
> Seguiré atenta a vuestras aportaciones sintáctico-gramaticales, impaciente de conocer cuál va a ser el resultado final de estas arduas pesquisas.
> No he comprendido muy bien lo del " estilo elitista.... del norte de España",
> ¿Está dicho en serio? ¿ Con un poco de sorna, tal vez?
> Saludos a todos los participantes de este maravilloso foro,
> ¡desde el norte de España!


----------



## tatius

ordequin said:
			
		

> No he comprendido muy bien lo del " estilo elitista.... del norte de España", ¿Está dicho en serio? ¿ Con un poco de sorna, tal vez?



La norma de la gramática tradicional toma básicamente como referencia el habla de la mitad de España para arriba, por lo que quedan excluidos la gran mayoría de los hablantes del español.

Insisto en que aquí no puede ganar o perder ninguno, tenemos planteamientos distintos. Simplemente le seguiremos sacando jugo a la dichosa frase. Por cierto, he encontrado un artículo interesante de Miguel Rodríguez Mondoñedo sobre "lo correcto e incorrecto" (es un pdf).


----------



## Argentum

tatius said:
			
		

> Con todo esto lo que quiero es aclarar que nuestros planteamientos son distintos: yo busco entenderla y tú buscas censurarla. No encontraremos ninguna norma gramatical que nos dé la razón ni a ti, ni por supuesto a mí. Sólo opiniones al respecto.



Yo no busco censurar nada, solamente hablo de si es correcta gramaticalmente o no y esto ya lo he repetido varias veces, no es que lo diga ahora por conveniencia. No discuto la significación de la frase en su uso coloquial, gramaticalmente no es una contrucción correcta, al igual que infinidad de frases que se usan en todos los rincones del planeta, eso es todo, se le ha dado mayor alcance de lo que realmente tiene el tópico. Las razones gramaticales han quedado ya más que claras. Lo que sigue ahora me parece cubre otro aspecto de la frase, al cual no le veo discusión.

Un abrazo y las cervezas están prometidas, dénlas por hecho eh


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo, que soy un hombre, digo " Yo estoy primero". No hay dudas, pero esta mañana he oído a una mujer en una tienda decir " Yo estoy primera".
Me sonó raro. 
¿Dicen algunas mujeres "yo estoy primera"? 
Yo entiendo que primero aquí es un adverbio que significa antes y que las mujeres deben decir  "yo estoy primero", pero mi duda es si eso que yo oí esta mañana se suele oir por ahí.


----------



## Rayines

Hola Pablo: Creo que puede decirse de ambas formas, pues podés considerar "primero/a" como un adjetivo ordinal, o como un adverbio ("en primer lugar"). Yo diría "estoy primero"....pero son usos....


----------



## Jellby

Si "primero" = "antes", es un adverbio y es invariable.

Si "primero" = "el primero de la cola", es un adjetivo y se coordina con el sujeto. (Pero yo diría "yo estoy *el* primero").


----------



## María Madrid

Yo también digo "yo estoy primero", como Inés o, como propone Jellby, ya que tampoco hay en mí nada que justifique un adjetivo masculino, a veces digo "*la* primera", concordando adjetivo y sujeto. 

¿Quizá lo que le oíste a esa señora sea un uso concreto de la zona donde vives? Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo tambien, llegué primero/ yo estaba proimero. Aunque   creo haber encontrado en mis registrios que algua vez he dicho, voy de primera, soy la primera, y hasta estoy de primera...en fin, creo que por acá usamos ambas formas.

saludos
Rosa


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dependiendo si se usa *ser *o *estar*, será una cosa u otra: 

- soy la primera
- estoy primero

Esto me recuerda que, el otro día, siendo yo el último en la cola de la carnicería donde solo había mujeres, entró una señora y preguntó: 
- ¿Quién es la última? 
A lo que yo, enfundando la careta del hombrecillo verde de WR (---> ), contesté:
- ¡Yo soy la última! 
Nunca tantas mujeres sonrientes me miraron a la vez como ese día...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

jajaja, me imagino la situación... tu y tus bromas Victor, hasta en la vida real eres genial entonces...

Con respecto a lo de ser o estar, llevas toda la razon, no me paré a pensar en eso. Pero recuerdo haber dicho tambien estoy primera...


----------



## Rayines

ROSANGELUS said:


> jajaja, me imagino la situación... tu y tus bromas Victor, hasta en la vida real eres genial entonces...
> 
> Con respecto a lo de ser o estar, llevas toda la razon, no me paré a pensar en eso. Pero recuerdo haber dicho tambien estoy primera...


Yo lo pensé también.....(las 2 cosas, rosita), pero las mujeres, cuando queremos ser "primeras", somos o estamos .
Fuera de la broma, recuerdo que si por ejemplo estoy guardando un lugar en una cola (¿fila para ustedes?), y me preguntan: "¿Qué lugar tenés?", yo digo "estoy primera/segunda", etc.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Exactamente , me pasa igual...y para nosotros es igual que para ustedes, decimos  "cola" y no fila, a menos que en el colegio, los maestros les den la orden  a sus alumnos, "hagan una fila india!"...

saludos


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Uno está primero o es el primero. Si alguien estuviera 'el primero' (tomando en cuenta que _primero _funciona aquí como adverbio equivalente a _en primer lugar_) también podría estar 'el en primer lugar' o 'el antes que el segundo'. Es posible, pues, estar en primer lugar/estar antes que el segundo sin usar el españolismo (acepción que la RAE ha dado por válida, finalmente) que, de manera arcaizante, en mi opinión, lleva a poner un artículo frente a un adverbio (o incluso en su función de adjetivo ordinal que significa 'que ocupa el primer lugar en una serie') como _primero_.


----------

